# Tivo stream 4k remote problems



## mcomo (Oct 11, 2021)

I just got the unit and it works fine but the volume does not work and when I push the power button it pauses what im watching and does not turn the power off on the Tivo stream 4k. I tried unpairing it and pairing it again but I get the same results. Any ideas?


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

That isn't a pairing issue,, it's the ir is wrong.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

mcomo said:


> I just got the unit and it works fine but the volume does not work and when I push the power button it pauses what im watching and does not turn the power off on the Tivo stream 4k. I tried unpairing it and pairing it again but I get the same results. Any ideas?


The volume and power buttons control your TV. During the setup, it usually finds the TV you are using on its own. It sounds like yours didn't find your TV, so you can try setting it up manually. Go to SETTINGS> REMOTE & ACCESSORIES> TIVO REMOTE> CHANGE TV SETUP. (This menu is found by pressing the CIRCLE on the remote.) Also, under DEVICE PREFERENCES> HDMI CEC, you can try toggling that setting. Some TV's don't play nice with the TiVo TS4K remote.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Go under settings. For Android TV then all the way to the bottom to the TV remote and change your TV set up. It's th TV setup that's the problem.


----------



## mcomo (Oct 11, 2021)

I tried toggling the cec but nothing changed. I also tried setting up my tv (LG PA75U) projector but it could not find it. I guess I thought it would power the tivo box off and on and control its volume. My prior android box was a A95X and I could turn it off and on and contol the volume no problem.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

mcomo said:


> I tried toggling the cec but nothing changed. I also tried setting up my tv (LG PA75U) projector but it could not find it. I guess I thought it would power the tivo box off and on and control its volume. My prior android box was a A95X and I could turn it off and on and contol the volume no problem.


You can only put the device to sleep (under Screensaver). As for the remote codes, I think you can search through all of the codes to see if one will work. It uses the same codes as the TiVo DVR remote. Check this post out.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/ghzil8


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is another post mentioning how to search for codes. How to Program your TiVo Stream 4K Remote to Control your Televisions Power and Volume - Otantenna


----------

